# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Новая биография тайной возлюбленной Гитлера

## Irina

*Ева Браун - многолетняя подруга Гитлера, ставшая за 40 часов до их самоубийства законной женой фюрера, - считается второстепенной исторической фигурой. Автор новой биографии Евы Браун пытается это опровергнуть.*

Ева со своими сестрами 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Ни одна книга о Гитлере - величайшем преступнике 20 века - не обходится без упоминания о Еве Браун. Полтора десятка лет она была спутницей нацистского фюрера, его тайной любовницей, в какой-то степени хранительницей домашнего очага и в течение сорока часов - его законной женой.

Гитлер и Ева Браун

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Преданная до гроба

Историки упоминают о Еве Браун, что называется, постольку-поскольку, и серьезного внимания ей до сих пор никто не уделял. "Блондинка из Бергхофа", как ее снисходительно называли еще при жизни, отодвинута на задний план истории. Ей навсегда уготовано остаться в тени  кровавого монстра, которого многие серьезные биографы вообще считали неспособным к проявлению каких бы то ни было человеческих чувств и которому отказывали в частной жизни.

Но как раз об этой частной жизни и пишет Хайке Гёртемакер (Heike Görtemaker), создавшая, как горделиво сказано в издательском анонсе, "первую научную биографию" Евы Браун. Это, кроме всего прочего, означает, что историк вовсе не подсматривает в замочную скважину, собирая всяческие сплетни на потребу публики. Автор книги подчеркивает: "Речь не идет о том, чтобы пробудить "сочувствие" к диктатору, показав его частную жизнь: мол, этот монстр, ставший воплощением зла, тоже был живым человеком. Я хотела серьезным образом заняться Евой Браун, потому что это дает возможность по-новому взглянуть на Гитлера".

Имена Гитлера и Евы Браун навсегда связаны их общим самоубийством, пишет историк. Ее бессмертие началось с того, что она, ослушавшись Гитлера, который приказал ей оставаться в альпийской резиденции "Бергхоф", отправилась в марте 45-го года в обреченный, лежащий в развалинах Берлин. Она спустилась в бункер фюрера, чтобы умереть вместе с ним. Надо сказать, что эта фанатичная преданность не вызывает у автора книги восхищение. Скорее жалость.

"Моя невеста - Германия!"

Ева Браун познакомилась с Гитлером, тогда еще просто лидером одной из право-экстремистских партий, когда ей было всего 17 лет. Молоденькой дочери учителя, работавшей в мюнхенском фотоателье "боевого товарища" Гитлера и его придворного фотографа Генриха Гофмана, льстило внимание известного политика, который был на 23 года старше ее и умел произвести впечатление на женщин. Спустя три года, судя по рассказам мюнхенской домоправительницы Гитлера, Ева стала его любовницей.

Надо сказать, что до самого окончания войны об этом знал только узкий круг приближенных фюрера. Имя Евы Браун оставалось неизвестным в "третьем рейхе". Гитлер опасался, что наличие подруги отрицательно скажется на его имидже "отца нации", который жертвует всем ради величия немецкого народа. "Моя невеста - Германия! - с пафосом восклицал он. - Я повенчан с немецкой нацией! Это моя судьба!"

Даже после того, как Ева Браун поселилась в альпийской резиденции Гитлера (ее спальня была рядом с покоями фюрера) и, "вела дом" в его отсутствие, командуя многочисленными слугами, она не выходила, когда хозяин принимал здесь официальных гостей: президентов, министров, иностранных дипломатов, высокопоставленных военных. Зато по-настоящему "отрывалась", когда Гитлер отсутствовал, приглашая подруг и устраивая застолья с шампанским.

Ева Браун совершеннно не была похожа на тот идеал женщины, который прославляла нацистская пропаганда. Внешне - да: блондинка с голубыми глазами, очень спортивная, прекрасно ходившая на лыжах... Но образ жизни вела совершенно неарийский. Она курила (тайком, потому что Гитлер не выносил курящих женщин), пользовалась косметикой и дорогими духами (что во время войны всячески порицалось), заказывала платья и меха во Франции, обувь - в Италии, читала книги запрещенного в "третьем рейхе" Оскара Уайльда...

Политикой Ева Браун совершенно не интересовалась. Когда фюрер после ужина в кругу приближенных начинал свои бесконечные монологи, она откровенно скучала. Что, тем не менее, подчеркивает в своей книге Хайке Гёртемакер, вовсе не оправдывает Еву Браун. Близость к вершителям судеб "третьего рейха" делает ее вольной или невольной соучастницей их преступлений.

Без открытий

Но что же действительно нового открывает нам "первая научная биография" Евы Браун?  "Немного", - считает рецензент газеты Frankfurter Rundschau. "Ничего", - еще более категоричен его коллега из Süddeutsche Zeitung. Главная проблема здесь в том, что фактических источников, которые позволили бы больше рассказать о тайной возлюбленной Гитлера, очень мало. Есть редкие свидетельства очевидцев, несколько писем Евы родным и подругам, есть фотографии и любительские фильмы, сделанные самой Евой Браун, - вот, пожалуй, и всё.

Их переписка с Гитлером была сожжена сестрой Евы в апреле 45-го года, дневник середины тридцатых годов, который цитирует автор "первой научной биографии", некоторые эксперты считают фальшивкой. В общем, Ева Браун и после этой книги наверняка останется второстепенным персонажем истории.

Автор: Ефим Шуман
Редактор: Дарья Брянцева

----------

